# Vintage Shotgun Shells, any collector value?



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello, I've going though some of my dads old stuff as he passed away a number of years ago. I have some old paper shotgun shells and two full boxes in pretty good condition. I was just wondering if there is any collector interest in these? Are they safe to shoot, or should I just have my local police dispose of them? This is not a for sale add but I can post one if you guys think there might be interest. 
Thank you.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

they have collector value


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you may make more $ selling individual shells and also the cardboard box to collectors looking to round out a collection. guy whose place i pheasant hunted from in SD had an entire room dedicated to shotgun shell collection of old and new.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Put in Marketplace and sell them. Boxes might not be rare but ammo should shot fine. I just shot some 22 from 1966 the other day and it shot great. If you don’t want to sell trade it so someone for a couple couple of ammo that you need.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I have several of those plus a couple rare ones from the 20's to through 40's (Monark, Victor,Mallard Sport load) and 2, one gallon bags of unique paper shells. Had a OGA collector swing by my house that i seen at a show selling same stuff. HE DID NOT WANT ANY OF IT, SAID JUST SHOOT IT UP. I was not even asking a price for it. Im not shooting them I had original planned on making a board for them and i cant pitch those boxes. Heck I cant even find the bags now.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

OGA guys can be PIA, they all think they are experts. There is people that collect old shells. Yours aren’t really that old. In present ammo crunch you can sell them easy. That is if they are clean and dry.
Paper shells can swell from humidity and they will be ruined. Like somebody said if you don’t want them sell or trade them. At one of these big outdoor sales they will bring [email protected] easy. The price on high brass factory loads is close to $25 now.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I just shot around 100 rounds of various vintage shells (trap with buddies). I'm moving and these shells all belonged to my father and I'm not moving them so I loaded up. To my surprise all but 2 fired without issue. The newest of these rounds was paper from the early 70s. Yours look to be in pretty good shape and I'm sure will operate just fine.....or you could sell them.

And not to sound like an "old grumpy dude", but man they don't make them like that anymore! We were all commenting how hard those old shot shells hammered.....all high brass, but they seemed to have a little extra! Nothing like turning a clay to dust after letting it get out a piece with your 4 shot


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks guys, I think I will do just that, use them up over time.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I like the old paper shells to incorporate with my turkey fan boards to hold the beard.


----------

